# VILNIUS | Skylum | 70m x 2 | 20 fl x 2 | U/C



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Skylum







skylum.lt





Skylum – Citify


----------



## GOD6 (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice one


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Vilniuje pradėtos dviejų gyvenamųjų bokštų „Skylum“ statybos – SA.lt


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Skylum - apartment building


Skylum (apartment building), on Viršilų g. 6 (Viršuliškės) is undergoing, developer Vilniaus rentinys. Construction dates: 2021 Q3 - 2023




citify.eu


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Skylum - apartment building


Skylum (apartment building), on Viršilų g. 6 (Viršuliškės) is undergoing, developer Vilniaus rentinys. Construction dates: 2021 Q3 - 2023




citify.eu


----------

